# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking For City Cartographers for my World

## Kuragiman

I am a fairly decent at doing continent style mapping and local overland mapping but I just don't have the time or the talent to do detailed city maps.    I want to start getting deeper into my world building.  I've worked on this campaign setting for nearly 20 years and I am working on a detailed source book that might become a commercial product one day.    For now, I need these maps for personal usage.    I want to start by making large scale versions of the capital cities of the major kingdoms of my world.    I have a lot of detail descriptions of my cities and would love to bounce ideas back and forth off of anyone that I hire.   I expect to stay in constant contact through the whole creation process to avoid any unnecessary revisions for the artist.  Better to work the bugs out before its finalized.   If you are interested please PM me for more information regarding the city projects and expected pay.   Please post any links in this thread to your portfolios.   I appreciate your consideration in helping me realize my world on a more micro scaled level.   This will be anywhere from 7-10 city maps.  Thank you.

----------


## NaglisG

Hello, I may try, I do hand-drawn drawn maps on paper https://naglisgrasmanas.artstation.com/ you can contact me via pahonia.maps@gmail.com

----------


## Wired

Hi Kuragiman,

I've done a handful of city maps and would be interested in this task. I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below. 

If you like what you see, shoot me an email at mail@foreignworlds.net

best regards,
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography

----------


## Tiana

Here are a couple of samples of recent city maps (I haven't updated my fantasy map portfolio in a while.

A color experiment with a 3D program to make the base.

Historical map for non-fiction:

Places of significance for a romantic couple gift print:


I always allow for some time to bounce ideas around. Literally anything can be changed and I'm pretty good at providing the right stages for you to have creative input without causing me undue editing stress. Things like "I draw a block of buildings" rather than "all the buildings". I would say the average amount of emails exchanged is around 30-35 (total, not each) to create one map, with a few of those being initial conversation, and the rest being a back and forth of collaborative creation. I've noticed it evens out at around that point unless the map is very small or the client is more of a 'sit back and see what happens' sort of person, in which case it might end up finished in 3-4 rounds. There's no point where it's just like 'and now the entire owl is drawn'.

Well. Except for the initial base of a world map. I always put on a texture for the whole thing, and all of the borders and waterways. Which is entirely changeable, it's just I've found that if I send a real concept sketch, people fixate on things like "so are you going to put it on a parchment texture?" "Remember there has to be a lake there." and I consider that to be a waste of their time.

Anyway, I'd be interested in talking to you about it, getting to know your world a bit better, what kind of style you might like to see, what information you want conveyed. Since you want to use them as campaign worldbuilding pieces, I'm sure you have many facts you know about these cities written down you could share to get started, as well as your own overland maps, and you can send me as much as you want.  :Smile: 

That said, if you can make an overland map you can make a city map. They are, arguably, much harder but the techniques still apply. So y'know, don't give up on the idea of making them yourself if you ever do find the time, I bet you'd find yourself more capable than you imagine. But yes, time is required, and if that's not there, I can see why you'd want to outsource them. If you want to make this happen, you can email me at calthyechild at gmail dot com.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Kuragiman,

I work in hand-drawn maps, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/, with a recent town map here: http://ryansthomason.com/newsandnois...0/P1140863.jpg.

----------


## Eri

HI there Kuragiman 

Would also be able to work on this project as well. Generally stick to a more drawn style of map rather and love going really detailed with my maps and you can see some of my work on the website Corrupted Quill

----------


## Wingshaw

Hi Kuragiman,

I specialise in city maps, and have several examples here in my portfolio. I am also a professional urban designer/planner/historian, so would definitely be able to bounce ideas about your cities.

I'll send you a PM with my rates and email address.

Wingshaw

----------


## Kuragiman

Thank you all for your interest.  I'll take a look at your portfolios and see what matches the style I am looking for and will PM those who matches what I am looking for.

----------


## Kate2192

I'd be interested in this project as well, you can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you feel my style works for you, you can email me at kateam@optonline.net

Hope to hear from you 
Kate

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Kuragiman, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------

